# what i don't get about leaky gas



## tihbb2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

how come when your at home nobody says anything about the smell yet when you meet your friends or go to work people make comments "like it smells here?" what kind of illness is this?also after bowel movement the smell is at its strongest?nose smells really bad also, the anus is also always feeling wet and moist? passing gas alot of the times after eating? and in the evening gas is so much?


----------



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

It's just the embarrassment. Most people are too embarassed or polite enough to not really say anything, especially in public places. Personally, I've heard people who are open enough to ask (friend or random person sitting in the same room as me). It's brutal sometimes! lolMost people say BM should help reduce the smell (gets rid of gas that produces in feces and the obvious #### itself is removed from body).The nose smelling bad might be another issue, a sinus infection. They usually go away in a week or so but if you really need to, you can ask a doctor for an antibiotic for it.Yeah, I have the same problem about the moistness. I'll be done wiping, then it'll feel like there's mucus or something there. But honestly, I think moistness is normal; it's a permeable membrane so the lower gut region of the GI tract needs the surfaces to be a little moist (as long as there's no itch!)The gas after eating is likely an issue of diet. This is probably the most challenging part of LG in my opinion.


----------



## Cactusplant (May 23, 2019)

It also amazes me how I get worse when I'm in public. I was not working for some time and I thought I got better. I entered the bus and I heard all this sniffing noises and people covering their noses. Than I panicked and I could literally feel gas trying to push it's way out. I just don't understand how come I always seem to smell. My illness did not start out this way. I used to gradually become more and more gas and now people react when I approach them for a quick moment...


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I understand. I think we are emitting gas from our pores, not just our anus.
I used to work in an office, there was a woman who worked in the cubicle across from me, her asthma would flare up when she was around me. I think we give off a certain smell, no matter where w are that affect people.
Sometimes I smell like fish, or trash, other days like poo. Good their days I dont have a smell, yet others seem to be effected
I have recently started using oregano tea, I think this has helped the smell. My BMs dont have a stink anymore. Im hoping this will also take care of the poo smell when I have stinky gas


----------

